# [SOLVED] Temporary failure in name resolution

## Dalinar7

So I reinstalled Gentoo after some bugs with KDE and have never really had too much of an issue with network problems before, but for some reason this fresh install won't connect, I'm guessing something's wrong with the DHCP process as despite having the usual # Generated by dhcpcd tag my resolv.conf is empty

Have tried manually configuring dhcp to same issue

My /etc/conf.d/net is just 

```
config_enp8s0="dhcp"
```

 at the moment

IP is being successful leased by dhcpcd and ifconfig doesn't report anything unusual, I've tried configuring both the resolv.conf and conf.d/net with a specified DNS nameserver but same problem

Any help would be greatly appreciatedLast edited by Dalinar7 on Sat Oct 02, 2021 5:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Dalinar7,

welcome to the Gentoo forums!

Do you use OpenRC or Systemd as init system?

Are the any  network related messages in the system log files?

Is a dhcp client up and running? Look at the output of

```
ps -fe | grep dhcp
```

Mike

----------

## Dalinar7

It was running, no clue what was actually wrong but after unmerging it and emerging under chroot its working properly again now, thanks for the help ^^

----------

## Tony0945

Had a similar problem two days ago. Even re-configuring  for static ip didn't help.

Turned out the problem was that the internet switch that it and the Raspberry Pi were connected into was powered down. The switch is on a UPS but, probably because of an earlier power outage, the battery was drained because the breaker it was connected to was tripped.  Make sure you have powered up connectivity and all plugs are connected properly.

----------

